# Overheating



## Domingo

I continue to have a problem with overheating since I purchased my RV.The previous owner may have had the same problem since I found several bottles of antifreez. I asked him he denied it.

I have had the radiator flushed, changed termostat,tersted fan clutch, water pump is working fine andhad the radiator taken out and dismentaled and cleaned.Hose and belts are in good working order.I continue to have the problem. Here is what happens. I drive 55 mph temperature is fine however once I increase speedtempeture starts to crip up. Temperature drops to normal asI decrease speed back to 55.Alsotemperaturerises as I climb hills. It overheats as well if I use the dash air. I am not towing. I seem to lack power as well to climb any hills. It does not overheat and can drive at any speed during cool weather however it still overheats as I climb hills specially on a long drive. Any ideas on what to do next.

The rv is a 2000 Holiday Rambler Endeavor class A 36' ford V10 gas.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Overheating

Domingo, when you say "overheating" what do you mean? How are you determining that the engine is overheated?

You didn't mention your engine fan. How is that looking?

Do you think you are overweight?  Oh, I mean your MH!   :clown:


----------



## LEN

Re: Overheating

Domingo  Do a search google as I just read a thing on your rig in another forum. As I remember it is a issue that is well known and I think there were things to do to get it working right. If the your rig pukes antifreeze, that is exactly what they were talking about.

LEN


----------



## Domingo

RE: Overheating



The tempeture gages go way up almost redlining it. there where several times where I had to pull over and let it rest a while.

Tex yes I am a little over weight and over heated when this happens.

It puked anti freez maybe once.Can you tell me which forum you whent so I can look at it as well. I have been googelinng as well. I found that I may need to check the timing and possibly the transmission.I will also locate a mechanic that can look at those things. Would love some more ideas as well


----------



## C Nash

Re: Overheating

I would have the engine checked for possible head gasket problems.  Timing could also cause this.  How many miles are on the MH?  Have seen rare cases of water pump causing this. Is your radiator cap sealing as it should?


----------



## Domingo

RE: Overheating

I am not sure if radiator cap sealing well but will check that. I sure hope is not a blown head gasket. I have been all over that motor, there is no oil leak and everything apears fine, but that's just me looking at it. The MH has 40,000 miles. What ever it is, I have to find the problem before it gets worse. I am planning a long trip in August one of the hottest months in Texas.My next goal is to find a good mechanic in the area.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Overheating

Also check for exhaust backpressure.  You could have a cattalitic converter stopping up.


----------



## Guest

RE: Overheating

when u do ,, make sure they can do a hydrocarbon test ,,, that wil determine if in fact u have a head gasket or other problem ,, i know u said u don;t see any coolant ,, but it could be leaking into the cumbustion chambers ,, and a hydrocarbon test ,, will find that out ,,, it detects as the word says hrydrocarbons ,, and if u have a leaky head gasket ,, it pushes the exhaust gases and such into the coolant ,, but i have feeling u have flow problem ,, since it only happens when going faster and uphills ,, but have the cap tested ,, there are many things that can cause this ,, it might be a process of elemination ,, but have the hydro test done first ,, that will tell all   :approve:  
It might be as simple as a bad sending unit ,, and u are not really overheating ,, but nash made a good point ,, about the converter
 :approve:


----------



## C Nash

Re: Overheating

Another thought, does the ck engine light ever come on?  A lean combustion condition will cause overheating.  Be sure and get your load limit in specs.


----------



## Pillaz

RE: Overheating

I am having the same problem again this year. I am wondering how you made out? I have a 1990 chevy 454. It seems to run fine. Looses no oil or coolant and does not puke coolant.  If it were a head gasket or warping would it not smoke and loose coolant?


----------



## C Nash

Re: Overheating

You may or may not see smoke.  What is the temp?  If it's running hot you should be loosing some coolent especially when shuting the engine down.  Do you ever hear a gurgling sound after cutting off the engine?  The 454s tend to run on the hot side.  210 is pretty common on hot days and pulling hills. Personally I think the chevys have a radiator that is to small JMO.  I have the v10 ford and it never gets halfway on the guage even on hills and hot days.


----------



## Pillaz

Re: Overheating

I don't hear any gurgling and she doesnt smoke. RV does not dump coolant. However by the time I come to a stop the temp gage is back to normal. I had this problem at the beginning of last year. I changed the fan clutch, Thermostat and flushed the Radiator. Flushing the radiator seemed to help. Since then it has run warmer than it used to but not near the danger zone. I have taken three trips this year and it has been running the same as last yr. On my last trip on the way out the weather was in the 80's and I had no problem. The return trip, which we were lighter and the weather was in the 70's it got too hot climbing a couple of hills and I had to stop. Again by the time I come to a stop the temp level is normal.  My son joined the Marines and is graduating boot camp in two weeks which means we need to go to South Carolina and I am concerned that driving in high heat will really be a problem. 
By the way since I have owned this MH 4yrs It has alway had a leak in the exhaust manifold over one of the cylinders.  It does not seem to be getting any worse and was like that for two years before I had a heat problem. I am at a loss. 
Thank you guys for all of your help.


----------



## LEN

Re: Overheating

If it does not have a separate trans cooler I would add one. They are not too much money and an EZ install and will take the trans heat off the engine cooling. Also take a good look at the return radiator hose to make sure it is not squashing as the water pump is pulling the water from the radiator. As it gets hotter and softer they restrict flow at times doing what you describe. The minute you slow the demand is down and the flow is increased.

LEN


----------



## Pillaz

RE: Overheating

MH already has a trans cooler. I am thinking about taking the thermostat completely out to improve coolant flow.  Has anyone tried this??
Thanks for everyone's imput
I will check the hoses, Thanks


----------



## C Nash

Re: Overheating

One problem with removing the thermostst is the water could flow to fast through the radiator on long trips and actually run hotter.  Not enough time in the radiator for proper cooling. Not likely to happen bit possible.  I think I would install a manual guage to verify if it truly is hot.  210 on the 454 is not exsesive.  You said flushing seemed to help so it might be time for a removal and a true rod out of the radiator.


----------



## Pillaz

RE: Overheating

Here is the latest. I flushed the Radiator again and Changed the spark plugs. The plugs seemed fine but now they are new.  I took it for a test run but it was unloaded and ran fine and the temp gage read normal. Has anyone heard from Domingo? I am curious to see how he made out with his MH.
Well I leave for Paris Island on the 4th. With anyluck I will make it. It would be nice to make it hack as well. I am thinking that I may have to drive 55mph on I95 which is a little scary. I will let you know when I get back how I made out. :question:


----------



## C Nash

Re: Overheating

If the MH has a good many miles 78000k up or an older model I think removing the radiator and having it roded out is best.  Flushing will not remove all the sludge that has settled in the bottom flues.  JMO


----------



## Shadow

Re: Overheating

Think Chelse right, I had a chevy pickup with the 454 in it with a lot of miles.  Starting having heating problems. Replaced hose's, plugs, thermostats, flushed the radiator, new cluch fan. No help. I ended up just buying a new radiator. Problem solved.... Didn't rod it out because of the age. And it had been patched a couple of times.


----------



## Guest

Re: Overheating

well it is hard to find anyone that does the rodding out of rads anymore ,, and if u look at the cost of a new one verses the labor of rodding one out ,, it is almost the same ,, well atleast here ,, we have one rad shop that use to do the rodding ,, but now all they want to do is sell u  a new one ,, and at more cost then u can go buy one u'r self     :angry:


----------



## Pillaz

RE: Overheating

The MH has 57k on it.. It may in fact be the Radiator. It may be the temp Censor. Unfortunately I do not have time to change the Radiator before I leave. I picked up a new temp sensor and will try to replace it this weekend if I have time. I don't think it is the sensor tho because most of the time the temp gage reads normal. With any luck I will not have any problems in the next 2200 miles. Maybe there is someone between central New York and South Carolina that will sell me a good cheep deisel pusher.I think after this year I will start looking at Deisels.  The MH has been a good old girl for the last four years but maybe its time for an upgrade. I am looking forward to seeing my new Marine


----------



## Shorty

Re: Overheating

I think that you would be happy movin into a pusher. We are. Pushers don't like to sit around, they like to be on the road. One nice thing about a pusher is now I can hear my bride...still don't understand, but I can hear her


----------



## C Nash

Re: Overheating

Just don't understand you'll saying you can't talk with a gasser    We have the V10 Ford and have no problem talking. Now for handling, power and ride sure wish I had a pusher :laugh:   The gasser will just have to please me for now.


----------



## Pillaz

RE: Overheating

In a DP you can hear the dw???  Are you trying to talk me out of it   :laugh:  Leaving tomaarrow in the Am Wish me luck


----------



## Shorty

Re: Overheating

Chelse
In the 94 Gerogie Boy Swinger we had, even after I added sounds pads, you had to talk with a raised voice. When the clutch fan kicked in, forget it.
After putting on 112,000 miles on it...I wanted something quieter


----------



## C Nash

Re: Overheating

Guess it's just the ole mechanic in me    Like to hear my engine talking to me    :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: Overheating

u got that right ,, nash , i run from the cockpit on mine to the rear bedroom ,, just to listen to the engine ,,, but boy does it make the wife's eyes get big ,, she tell me what the heck are u doing ,, and i say cking the engine ,, and she says well pull over and do that ,, don't do it while we are running 65 down the hiway    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  ,, i think i need to buy a gasser next go round ,,  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## LEN

Re: Overheating

Me thinks I will skip the hip boots and go for the waders !!!  LOL
Now in the airplane I could do that to take or give a leak!!!

LEN


----------



## C Nash

Re: Overheating

Sometimes it's bad being a mechanic   The first big plane I was on I was sitting in the tail section right beside the engine.  Thing sounded like it was knocking to me :laugh:   Ask the attendent for a parachute and she just gave me a funny look    Don't think I was flying first class :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: Overheating

now that is good ,, nash ,, never thought of that ,,  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shorty

Re: Overheating

I do agree with listening to the sound...that little puff-puff sound that comes about 300-400 miles before the next set of manifold gaskets need to be put in.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Overheating

Shorty, that little puff=puff is better than knock-knock :laugh:


----------



## brodavid

Re: Overheating

what about puff puff, knock knock, ka - powowie


----------



## Shorty

Re: Overheating

puf puf....tick tick...bang bang...now it's all in the back :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: Overheating

Or laying underneath


----------



## Domingo

RE: Overheating

problem solved. I had the radiator taken out and cleaned out all the lines. They where all cloged not sure what caused it. Replaced fan clutch.Replaced termostat. An old race car mechanic I met also sugested I drill two small holes on termostat. I figure it could not hurt. I just came back from the Ozarksin Ark and MI. I even drove highway1 from oklahoma into Arkansas.The temperature gagestayed stationary I even ran the air conditioning while climbing crazy hills.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Overheating

Glad you got the temp problem fixed Domingo.  Flushing regulary and adding new antifreeze, proper type, helps keep the flues clean inside.  Like everything else time and miles tend to create problems.  Guess you could say the radiator vains clog just like our blood vains do.


----------



## Shadow

Re: Overheating

Sounds like life is good Domingo.


----------



## Domingo

RE: Overheating

It was fun not having to worrie. My wife is loving it because we went anywhere she wanted to go. I did not hesitate. We drove wherever we wanted to go. Alicia wanted to see laura ingles place in MI. We had such a great time. She is already planning our next long trip to New Mexico and Colorado.


----------



## Pillaz

RE: Overheating

Well, I made it back . I am glad to hear from domingo.  I believe I have the same problem. I flushed the radiator before I went and it helped some.  We had to do 60mph on I95 to keep temp gage out of the red. (It was 98 degrees when we were traveling. I lost no fluids and other than driving slow had no problems. I guess its time for a new radiator.  Oh boy can't wait to pull out the fan shroud, tranny cooler, electric radiator fan etc.  Found a new on online for $250.00


----------



## Domingo

RE: Overheating

Pilaz let me know how it works out for you. I think the holes on the termostate also helps.


----------



## Pillaz

RE: Overheating

Does anyone have any tips for changing out the Radiator. Anything to look for? Tips to make the job easier. I am going to do it myself.  I am hoping that it will not get too involved.


----------



## Pillaz

RE: Overheating

Did I mention its an old gasser Chevy 454.


----------



## Domingo

RE: Overheating

You just need time. Change hoses while you are at it. Good luck


----------

